# Can You Mix Pseudotropheus Species?



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,

So I'm soon going to be stocking my 55 gallon and I was thinking something like:

- 6 Pseudotropheus Saulosi
- 6 Labidochromis Chisimulae (5 are currently fry)
- 6 Pseudotropheus Acei (Yellow-tail?)

- Possibly 2 Ancistrus', or maybe a small group Synodonits Petricola/Lucipinnis?

Now, the cookie cutter on the site says that no Labidochromis species can be mixed, but I've also heard that you cannot mix Pseudotropheus species? Would this setup be alright?

Thanks a lot! Feel free to modify the setup as you'd wish as well :thumb:


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

well, in general, species of the same genus (i.e. pseudtropheus, labidochromis, metriaclima, melanochromis, etc) are more likely to cross breed and/or be more aggressive towards each other, simply because they are more similar.

However, pseudotropheus are mostly exempt from that stipulation because pseudotropheus is actually just a placeholder genus until the scientists decide which genus they actually belong to. For example, Metriaclima sp. Dolphin used to be known as Pseudotropheus sp Blue Dophin, but got reclassified. My LFS still classifies a lot of mbuna species as "pseudotropheus" rather than their current scientific name.

I think you will be fine mixing the saulosi and aceis, although TBH I don't know anything about the Chisimulae so I can't tell you how your mix would work overall. Although personally, I wouldn't do saulosi at all unless it was a species tank so I could have more than 1 colored male.

I hope you choose the petricola/lucipinnis however. They are my favorite in my 55 right now. I like 6 of them for a 55g.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response Rhinox!

Honestly, I would have done a setup of a large group of Demasonis with a smaller group of Labidochromis Caeruleus, however, I already have the Saulosi and Chisimulae from my 26 gallon that's being replaced by this 55.

That being said, I need to keep my 3 remaining Saulosi and my 6 Chisimulae (5 being fry). I was hoping to buy a group of 3 more female Saulosi and for the 5 Chisimulae fry to grow up to form a nice group of 6.

Then I was hoping to add maybe 6 of another species, either Pseudotropheus Acei or Metriaclima Estherae, along with I suppose 6 Petricola/Lucipinnis?

Please post any ideas!
Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would avoid two blue barred fish (saulosi and chisimulae) in the same tank. Acei are on the large size for a 55G but some people squeeeeeeeeeeeeeze them in.

A group of Lucipinnis would be great, but got for at least 5 of them.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you DJRansome.

Are there any alternatives to the Acei? Maybe some Metriaclima Estherae?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Are you going to switch one of the blue barred guys? That could make a difference in a metriaclima estherae recommendation.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

If I were to switch one of them, it would be the Chisimulae. I'm highly considering it.

What would I be looking at for the tank without any Chisimulae?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some people think the red-orange zebras and yellow-orange saulosi do not provide enough contrast and fill the tank with too much yellow-orange.

How about socolofi instead of the acei for the pale blue color? And maingano to add some more dark blue fish?


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Those fish look great!

So I would be looking at Saulosi, Socolofi and Maingano for the tank, correct? And, I would have to give in my Chisimulae.

And then I could add 5-6 Lucipinnis as well?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, sounds like a nice tank.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you, I agree!
Would a group of 6 of each of the Saulosi, Socolofi and Maingano be the way to go?

Thanks again :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That would work. Buy extra juveniles and weed out males as they mature so you end up with 5-6 individuals. One male only. Saulosi are infamous for being male heavy.


----------

